# 6 MO. old pit doesnt bark... at all?



## Brad3520 (Jan 25, 2009)

Well im new here and new to the pitbull owning privledge....I just rescued a 6 month old pit female from the humain society. I believe she is a blue nose... any way this dog is great in everyway she minds and listens to everything I say... but one thing i thought was odd is she doesnt bark at all... and i mean at all i have had her for 3 days now and she has not barked once? any ideas?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

She might still be getting used to her surroundings. My boy rarely barks unless he really has to potty or is really wanting to play. I wouldnt worry about it too much, some dogs just arent vocal.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

It is normal for some just not to bark. He may or may not develop the habit as he grows.

Mine are quite unless someone is at the door, in my yard or they are being brats and want attention. LOL


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> It is normal for some just not to bark. He may or may not develop the habit as he grows.
> 
> *Mine are quite unless someone is at the door, in my yard or they are being brats and want attention*. LOL


I know exactly how you feel!!!!!!! :hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Maybe he hasn't seen anything worth barking at. Some dogs don't have much to say.


----------



## 2pawsup (Jan 2, 2009)

Don't be alarmed, it took my pitbull almost 1 year to bark and she was with barking dogs all day long at doggie daycare. She is 2 1/2 now and she never stops barking. Enjoy the piece while you can. If you want her to bark let me know, I'll give you some tricks that work


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

i wouldnt worry about it. It could be a yapper that you can't ever shut up so be thankful


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

YEAH NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT NYLAH IS SIX MONTHS TOO AND SHE DOESN'T BARK EITHER!!!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

welcome!!!

dont worry about it.. chyna only barks at cats, other than that she doesnt say a peep. kenya on the other hand thinks we can understand her so is always barking lol


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

I would be happy if mine did that.


----------



## Brad3520 (Jan 25, 2009)

*hey*

Thanks for all the imput....she actually did bark a little today i put her in her crate for the first time and i tell you what Kali doesnt like it at all!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

See now??? All that worrying for nothing. :> She just didn't have anything to say yet! Of course if you want barking dogs come to my home during rotation time!!!


----------



## thedude (Jan 26, 2009)

belle barks whenever i leave the room without her or whenever i get out of the car without her, man she really hates not being by my side, but meaty on the other hand doesnt really bark at all unless belle riles him up. rather crazy.
The Dude.


----------



## aussie pitbull (Feb 16, 2008)

at leased when he does bark you will know its important when my bundy barks i know its time to get up and check things out


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hello and congrats on your rescue. I would not be upset at all if she didn't bark. Mikado only barks when we get up in the morning and when I come hme from work otherwise he is quite. Vendetta has only barked twice since came here and I think it surprized her cause she looked all over the place after she did it.


----------



## RazorBaby88 (Mar 18, 2008)

the only time my girl Lakota barks is if someone is at my door that she doesn't know..she let me know. but is she knows who is there she just runs to it and waits for my to open it so she can jump all over them..and also when the puppy whines and i am not in with her she barks so i can hear her from where ever i am..it's like her little get me outta here i need to check on him..other then that she is really calm for the most part. oh and if i have her tied outside for to long she lets me know when she is ready to come back in...but has anyone noticed that dogs have multiple barks..like when Lakota barks i know what one it is her serious (someone is here) her really loud and caring one(check the puppy) and her like high pitch yappy(ready to come inside.


----------

